# What am i?



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Answers on a post card, or in a post :lol2:


























For the quick witted, yes - i know it's a bird :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

vulture?


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

African Grey?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

nope


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

bald eagle?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

it's not a raptor


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Ugly


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Crownan said:


> Ugly


I was going to say Cute :lol2:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Crownan said:


> Ugly


Very much so :lol2::lol2:


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

Baby African Grey


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

macaww


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Cockatoo??


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like a dodo!!


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

ferretlad said:


> Baby African Grey





Andy b 1 said:


> macaww





brittone05 said:


> Cockatoo??


 
all of the above have black beaks i have been sad enough to look up pics of baby birds to work this out!! yes i am lame!! :lol2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Nope Kylie - I did exactly the same hahaha Google is a girl's best friend and all that


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Its clearly the baby from Eraserhead.



(yellow shouldered amazon?)


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

so i don't need to tell you all that you're not quite there yet? Incidentally, not all macaws have black beaks, but it doesn't matter as it aint a macaw (maybe next week, lol)

Think we've excluded so far :

Macaw
Cockatoo
African Grey
raptors
Dodo*

*If it were a dodo this'd be the last place i post pics of it, lol


EDIT: Not an amazon (have a blue fronted about to start weening but thought it'd be too easy as it has feathers)


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*MM*

A Love Bird?


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*Or Maybe*

An Owl?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Eclectus?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

a puffin :lol2:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

none of the above


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

hawkhead parrot


----------



## mopy (Apr 13, 2008)

the beak looks a bit odd but will try anyway lineolated parakeet or echo parakeet

looking at its adult feathers starting to come threw this chick is i would say around 3-4 weeks old and considering the "small" size of it at this guessed age it is too small to be a chick of a parrot hence i am guessing some parakeet


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Cockatiel?


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

deffo not an african grey as they have blacks beaks.

very first thing i thought of when i saw it was conure.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

> hawkhead parrot


I wish!!



> looking at its adult feathers starting to come threw this chick is i would say around 3-4 weeks old and considering the "small" size of it at this guessed age it is too small to be a chick of a parrot hence i am guessing some parakeet


3 weeks 4 days - just roughly :2thumb:

With the exception of the hawkhead guess we're getting closer now : victory:
No right guesses yet though :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

a Tucan


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Is it a green quaker? Obviously not green yet though heheh


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

In true Roy Walker fashion:
It's a good guess but it aint right.

Not a quaker


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

conure, lorikeet, amazon


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

A condor???


I have strange reasons why I said that but will go for some kind of parakeet! LMAO


----------



## Anj (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm going to go for a ringneck parakeet.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

peaches said:


> I have strange reasons why I said that but will go for some kind of parakeet! LMAO


Well that narrows it down :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Seriously though, none of the above mentioned so far


----------



## mopy (Apr 13, 2008)

i just cant get over the beak it rules out a lot of the more "common" parakeets well more known to people that are not involved here comes another guess *Plum* Headed *Parakeet
am slowly running out of ideas and am looking forward to the solution
*


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

lol, it is fairly common.

Not a plum head (she refuses to lay), think a touch bigger


----------



## lily-jo (Mar 27, 2008)

i dont do birds- particually the ugly cocatiel that bit me today and wouldnt let go

this is however quite cute!!!

please tell us??


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> Well that narrows it down :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Seriously though, none of the above mentioned so far


A turkey :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Anj (Oct 24, 2007)

Alexandrine Parakeet?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

No but in that size range....


Lou, not even gonna answer


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Is it a Princess of wales???


----------



## Anj (Oct 24, 2007)

princess of wales or Derbyan Parakeet?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Nope, she's still on eggs and not a derbyan.

Def thinking in the right size bracket though


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

is it a budgie parakeet? (if there is such a thing haha) or an Alexandrine parakeet?


----------



## Paradoxurus (Jan 10, 2008)

Vasa?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Paradoxurus said:


> Vasa?


She's only just gone down, give me time :2thumb:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Ringneck parakeet?


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

right i now have no idea!! what the bloody hell is it!!


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I wouldn't have asked if it was going to be easy :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Excluded so far :

Macaw
Cockatoo
African Grey
raptors
love bird 
eclectus
puffin (??)
Hawkhead
Cockatiel
Quaker
conure
amazon
condor (lou???)
ring neck
alexandrine
plum head
princess of wales
derbyan
Greater vasa 

I wont be telling anyone what it is. What i will do is keep updating photos. Once the feathers start showing someone will get it pretty quick :2thumb:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> Once the feathers start showing someone will get it pretty quick :2thumb:


Is it something a ameteur would recognise or know about then?


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

well im not playing anymore:Na_Na_Na_Na: 


Although i must admit it is driving me so mad i will be back on this thread!!:devil:


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

I thought this would be solved by now!!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Well I vote it is a "parakeetus reticulatus" and shall say no more on the matter cos it is wrecking my head hahah


----------



## synyster_1987 (Apr 17, 2008)

haven't got a clue possibly a pigeon? lol


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Crownan said:


> Is it something a ameteur would recognise or know about then?


An amateur would almost definately recognise it and should probably know its name.....

Average price for a parent reared is usually about £70 if that helps any (prob not :lol2


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Rosella?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Evie said:


> Rosella?


Now we're talkin....


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> Now we're talkin....


 
is that waht it is then??


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

yes, but the term rosella can cover up to 11 birds (depending on your taxonomic feelings)


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

reticulatus said:


> yes, but the term rosella can cover up to 11 birds (depending on your taxonomic feelings)


Oh I think you're just being pedantic now :Na_Na_Na_Na: Don't I get a prize?


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> yes, but the term rosella can cover up to 11 birds (depending on your taxonomic feelings)


 
well blow me i didnt even know there was one bird called a rosella let alone 11 i had and still have no chance!!!


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

Is it a crimson rosella (Platycercus elegans)???


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

pale headed rosella?


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

or an eastern Rosella:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

is it one of the blue or red ones the bigger ones lol forgot the name


----------



## lily-jo (Mar 27, 2008)

yellow rosella?? 
or a crimson rosella??


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Durhamchance said:


> or an eastern Rosella:


 
:2thumb::no1:: victory:

It *IS* an Eastern or Golden mantle rosella - see only 7 pages and we got there :lol2:


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

:notworthy:to the person that got that at last!! at least tonight i can sleep!!


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> An amateur would almost definately recognise it and should probably know its name.....
> 
> Average price for a parent reared is usually about £70 if that helps any (prob not :lol2


 
I've never heard of one! :lol2: :blush:


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Yay!!!! :roll2::roll2::no1:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Crownan said:


> I've never heard of one! :lol2: :blush:


 
:lol2:

Sorry.
Well, now atleast when you see it in the classifieds you'll know what it is :whistling2:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Still looks like a dodo - even if it won't when it grows up!!


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

Haha I thought it was going to be an ostrich or something. :lol2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Any parent pics?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

No actually, lol

I'll get some and post them up as i keep meaning to get pics in general


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

reticulatus said:


> What am i?


Must resist, must resist :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Andy said:


> Must resist, must resist :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


:devil: :lol2:


----------



## jayjayoneill (Feb 18, 2008)

*is it*

a tucan


----------

